# Bluetooth issues with Pandora and Stitcher



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're so sorry for this inconvenience, CruzinSLC. Feel free to contact our Infotainment team at 855-478-7767 and they should be able to look further into this issue for you. Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns. We'd be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Just got back from a 2600 mile trip to Vegas and the Grand Canyon and had the same issues. Part of it I my case was that I would occasionally loose the signal, but sometimes it would connect or it would pause indefinitely and my co pilot would have to mess around with it until it got to working again. After a day of that I started using Apple Radio. To get it to connect I had to start it unplugged with the Bluetooth off, once it was playing the I plugged it into the USB port and it acted just like an iPod. I just have the basic stereo in my CTD and it doesn't sound all that good, but the Apple Radio trough the USB is by far the best sounding stream I've used.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Between Windows and Apple I found apple work best on USB and windows was best on Bluetooth. Both were kinda buggy depending on what state they were in when you turned the car off.


----------

